# She is gone after 43 years



## bwilson4web (Mar 4, 2019)

I did not want to hijack a thread and the death of my wife, Holly, of 43 years is off-topic. She was 13 years older and quite a woman. But she suffered from AFIB, kidney failure, and dementia. In the last year, her kidney functions went downhill and I would sometimes find her meds in a comforter or robe. I suspect dementia led her to forget to swallow the meds.

After Holly's death, I lost 20 lbs in three weeks only to learn our housekeeper, Stephanie, of nine years had taken her mother into a spare, apartment room. Also under home hospice, Stephanie was being pulled four ways to Sunday and I would try to help with pizza or any distractions from the relatives to give her some relief. Yet when overpowered by grief, she reached out to me as I did to her when triggers of my late wife teared my eyes.

The first time I met Sephanie, I thought, "D*mn and I'm married." She in turn noticed I didn't fool around and was loyal to my late wife. Knowing each other for nine years, we'll get a marriage license tomorrow having already passed through a lot of 'newly wed' learning.

Bob Wilson

ps. @garsh, OK?


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Yep, no problem.

Again, my condolences.


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

Sorry for your loss @bwilson4web but I'm glad you found someone in Stephanie!


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

My condolences.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

Condolences Bob. Undoubtedly a rough time. Hoping that the next chapter is rewarding.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

My condolences also, and the best to you both.


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

sorry to hear man, take care


----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

Sorry to hear. 43 years is a long time with someone. Tough to think about them being gone.


----------



## Quicksilver (Dec 29, 2016)

Sorry to hear of your loss.


----------



## SAronian (Apr 4, 2019)

Bob - You've been through a sad ending, followed by a new beginning. Hope the rest of 2021 treats you well.


----------



## Long Ranger (Jun 1, 2018)

My condolences. 
Here's to a long and happy marriage 🥂 
And here's to a long and happy marriage 🥂


----------



## jdcollins5 (Oct 31, 2018)

Sorry to hear about your loss Bob. I have followed you and your wife beginning with Prius Chat! So glad you have found happiness with Stephanie.


----------



## pjfw8 (Apr 28, 2016)

And remember you have a lot of friends on this forum. We appreciate all you have contributed. My sympathy and good luck in the future.


----------



## Gunn (Jul 29, 2016)

Condolences @bwilson4web, I can not imagine what you have gone through and to open up and share with us takes courage.


----------

